# homeofpictures.com



## homeofpictures (Nov 21, 2009)

I have recently opened up a new site, with the sole purpose of selling photos online. However it will be different from the majority of online Stock Photography sites as it will give the clients the option to customise their own photo. they can ask for a specific photo to be taken for them, and have any composition that they wish. The harder that the photo will be to take the more the price will be. Once I have a big enough market I plan on hiring photographers to help take the photos. there will be a few photos already on the website just incase the one that you want is already there, but the main feature will be the custom photography. To visit the site click below.

www.homeofpictures.com

I hope to have the site completely finished by New Years.


----------



## KmH (Nov 22, 2009)

Welcome to The Photo Forum.



> I plan on hiring photographers to help take the photos.


 
I can make custom images in Central Iowa. :thumbup: Just let me know what you need. Keith@KHarrodPhotography.com


----------



## JamesMason (Nov 22, 2009)

> I plan on hiring photographers to help take the photos.



What you paying approx ? (i know you said,The harder that the photo will be to take the more the price will be)  as long as its not silly microstock prices ill shoot for you.

Also if your planning on sticking around on the tpf, i would love to know how you get on with it, im writing a dissertation on the stock photography at the mo, and your model is  original and interesting


----------



## C.Lloyd (Jan 19, 2010)

*how will I receive my photo?*
there are *several* ways *to receive *your photo, so that you can have back*-*ups. *T*he most common way is through email, but if you are a citizen of the united states, the photo can be *printed* on high quality printer paper *and mailed to you*. It can also be sent as a DVD.


*what if I do not like the photo that you have taken for me?*
before you pay for the photo*(s)*, a smaller, watermarked version will be sent to you by email, *to allow you to verify that you *would like to purchase it*(them)*.


*can I become a photographer for homeofpictures?*
currently this is not possible*.* *O*nce a large enough market has been *established*, online photographers will be paid to take the specific photos *(remove apostrophe from "photo's") *that the clients *request.*


I copy/pasted this from you FAQ page with some grammatical editing suggestions. Correction suggestions are in *bold/italic.*

Not trying to grammar-police you to death, but weak grammar and/or punctuation on a website is a killer. I'd also suggest capitalizing the first letter of your questions and answers, but I didn't do it here, since it was obvious that was the effect you were going for (or ".. the effect for which you were going", if I'm to be grammatically correct).


----------

